

An open letter to members of the New Jersey District Court, FBI, and DOJ - zdw
https://weev.livejournal.com/405848.html?nojs=1

======
mullingitover
> These claims were in fact verified by the Third Circuit Court of Appeals
> when they vacated the false judgement against me imposed by the court of
> Judge Susan D. Wigenton. Perhaps you haven't read the opinion of the appeals
> court exposing all of you as liars and seditionists yet. If so, here you go:
> [https://www.eff.org/files/2014/04/11/weev.pdf](https://www.eff.org/files/2014/04/11/weev.pdf)

Oh boy, this opinion should be good! Liars and seditionists getting taken to
the woodshed by the court!

[ _reads court 's opinion...hmm, ctrl+f 'liars' and 'sedition' comes up with
zero results_]

He got off on a technicality, improper venue. I see nothing in there that says
he didn't _deserve_ to be convicted on the actual facts of the case.

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy[1]:

> _What they did do, according to those IRC chat logs, which were leaked to
> the prosecution by an anonymous source, was discuss various unsavory and
> illegal things they might do with the emails, from phishing to selling them
> outright._

[1] [http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/no-more-lulz-should-weev-
th...](http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/no-more-lulz-should-weev-the-world-s-
most-notorious-troll-go-to-jail-for-hacking)

------
ggchappell
FTA:

> It has long been one of the fundamental pillars of our system of law that
> when one commits a crime against another, they are made to give restitution
> to their victims.

Except it isn't. I'm not sure where he got that idea. We punish convicted
criminals, of course. But questions of crime are entirely between the
accused/convicted person and the government. There is neither a tradition nor
a mandate that a victim gets restitution; this idea is certainly not a
"pillar".

~~~
logfromblammo
That largely depends on what "we" you are implying when you say "our". Civil
law places government in the position of mediator and arbitrator, whereas
criminal law has the government as prosecutor, investigator, and punisher. I
am almost entirely certain that he meant our system of civil courts, based on
Anglo-American Common Law. But that system is not deployed automatically for
all crimes, and is especially tricky when the government itself is the
defendant.

A few years alternating between legal land and solitary confinement can knock
a few screws loose. Even if the guy was the scummiest of black hats, I tend to
frown rather severely on the government breaking its own laws for the purpose
of severely punishing an individual for something routinely ignored when done
by campaign-contributin' corporations.

In short, the government abused its power to capriciously and arbitrarily
stomp on somebody, and that somebody should be compensated for his damage. As
is obvious from the writing, he's due for some psychological rehabilitation
and therapeutic shoulder de-chipping.

------
codyb
Whatever the case may be, you lost me at Timothy McVeigh Weev.

Reminds me of a certain Beatles song everyone knows.

~~~
jameskilton
I was about to post the same thing. Calling a guy who killed 168 people
(including many children) a "great patriot" is disgusting beyond belief. Yes
Weev, you were subject to many injustices and indignities and we're all pretty
pissed at how broken the system is, but this is not how you solve these
problems.

------
octalrage
People who know weev know he is a troll. A lot of what he says isn't meant to
be taken seriously. A lot of what he says and does is meant more to make
people stop and think than to be taken at face value.

Edit: Read this link if you want to get an idea what I mean:
[https://weev.livejournal.com/405683.html?nojs=1](https://weev.livejournal.com/405683.html?nojs=1)

------
jack-r-abbit
You had me right up until this point: _greatest patriots of our generation:
Timothy McVeigh, Andrew Stack, and Marvin Heemeyer_

Uh... those guys don't land on my list of people I want to glorify.

------
rythmshifter
yes its kind of funny he condemns the government for murdering children and
adults etc and then praises a guy who did the same thing. this would have been
a piece of art without that.

------
JonFish85
>I do not accept United States dollars, as it is the preferred currency of
criminal organizations such as the FBI, DOJ, ATF, and Federal Reserve and I do
not assist criminal racketeering enterprises.

And yet Bitcoin, the preferred currency of Silk Road, is OK?

Edit: Also, LiveJournal is still around?? Go figure!

Edit pt 2: Timothy McVeigh, a patriot? Yeah, you're bucking for a trip to the
loony bin here, weev.

